# New Stones tune



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Doom & Gloom

http://www.glidemagazine.com/hiddentrack/audio-rolling-stones-doom-and-gloom/

View attachment 1613


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not 20 minutes before hearing this tune I was in the car talking to someone about how I love the Stones but wouldn't see them in concert because they're too old. Well, I like the song but have to wonder if the old geriatrics are relying on studio tricks or if they could still do this live. It sounds like a nice combination of old tweed and new production, possibly an octave pedal somewhere in the mix? I have to wonder at what point Keith and Mick's handlers start making the calls and keep the cogs of the money machine moving in order to maintain cash flow.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Album cover I assume?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

It would appear so, Robert. Although to my eyes it's pretty bad - but it's not as bad as this one that is my personal worst album cover ever... I put a blank CD cover over mine, just so I don't ever have to look at it. (Double bonus points available if you didn't get the Saint Stephen reference in the thread about what your guitar says about you...)

View attachment 1614


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This sounds great! Too bad it is only two tracks on yet another greatest hit packages.

The only reason I wouldn't go to see the Stones is because their entire show is like a "musical revue" programmed by FM radio; god, I hope I never hear Angie, Wild Horses, (insert overplayed radio tune here) again. Now, if I could catch them in a small bar doing one of the famous warm up gigs I would love it; apparently when they get out of the stadium, the get out of "hit factory" set lists.

TG


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Pretty rockin' tune. Doesn't sound like Charlie on the drums..


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree it rocks, sounds like Charlie to me, though.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Whoa...I dig that! A lot!

Every now and then the Stones show ya who's boss with some killer tracks. Rough Justice off A Bigger Bang and You Got Me Rocking off Voodoo Lounge are two others from the last few albums that just completely kicked ass.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm in...I think it's great!
-Mikey


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That song rocks!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Whoa...I dig that! A lot!
> 
> Every now and then the Stones show ya who's boss with some killer tracks. Rough Justice off A Bigger Bang and You Got Me Rocking off Voodoo Lounge are two others from the last few albums that just completely kicked ass.


This new tune actually made me think of "You Got Me Rockin", great song.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

Heard it this morning in the car and was pleasantly surprised... don't have high expectations for new stuff from older bands but I thought it was great! As mentioned earlier by someone in the thread, I really enjoyed the combination old/new sounds.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...this is weird. a few of my friends who absolutely despise the stones are liking this song. looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i wondered how long irt's been since the stones were relevant. i asked mr peabody and his boy sherman to get into the way back machine and find out. apparently it was 1978.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i wondered how long irt's been since the stones were relevant. i asked mr peabody and his boy sherman to get into the way back machine and find out. apparently it was 1978.



...relevant to what?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I think it's pretty good. A friend and I were discussing this song and the Stones in general and we came to the conclusion that they should abandon any more stadium tours as I'm sure their age is making more taxing physically. Instead they should adopt the approach that acts like "Cirque du Soleil" employ by setting up camp in the major markets for about a month or two and perform a handful of shows to smaller audiences like 5000 people or so. Just focus on the music instead of the "big production". After seeing "Shine a Light" a couple years back which shows them playing a much more intimate venue than a football stadium I thought the performances were pretty tight and didn't need a lot of stage show to entertain.


----------



## 7P/XT (Oct 13, 2012)

The new song is a really solid track. I'm sold.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

All I hear is Doom & Gloom but I like it, like it, yes I do.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Assumed I would hate it but I love it. As good or better than most of the new stuff I listen to.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hamstrung said:


> I think it's pretty good. A friend and I were discussing this song and the Stones in general and we came to the conclusion that they should abandon any more stadium tours as I'm sure their age is making more taxing physically. Instead they should adopt the approach that acts like "Cirque du Soleil" employ by setting up camp in the major markets for about a month or two and perform a handful of shows to smaller audiences like 5000 people or so. Just focus on the music instead of the "big production". After seeing "Shine a Light" a couple years back which shows them playing a much more intimate venue than a football stadium I thought the performances were pretty tight and didn't need a lot of stage show to entertain.


Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Nice. I like the more stripped down production too.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds just like the Stones, which is why I have The Outlaws top tracks on You Tube pumping through the stereo as I clean the basement.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0200494EDB623AAB?artistid=806216&majorcatid=10001&minorcatid=1

I wonder if they'll also do their own VIP package stuff too, for the folks willing to drop serious coin...

$60 in fees on a $750 ticket? Wow.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> I think it's pretty good. A friend and I were discussing this song and the Stones in general and we came to the conclusion that they should abandon any more stadium tours as I'm sure their age is making more taxing physically. Instead they should adopt the approach that acts like "Cirque du Soleil" employ by setting up camp in the major markets for about a month or two and perform a handful of shows to smaller audiences like 5000 people or so. Just focus on the music instead of the "big production". After seeing "Shine a Light" a couple years back which shows them playing a much more intimate venue than a football stadium I thought the performances were pretty tight and didn't need a lot of stage show to entertain.


So much for the "smaller venues" we discussed. This is the Prudential Centre in Newark.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

S'okay, I suppose. Hard to find the boundary between "true to Stones form" and "formulaic". I'd agree that the drums don't sound identifiably like Charlie Watts, given the near total absence of the legendary loose high-hat, but it's got his signature steady-rocking pulse.

One of the best Stones tunes in years, for me, was Paul Westerberg's "Gun Shy" on his _Folker_ album a decade back. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sNdTWaukBU One of the things that Westerberg has fully taken from the Stones is that lazy beat with the loose high-hat. Some of his tunes incorporate the maracas in a way that readily invokes Jagger. You can easily imagine Jagger and Richards singing this tune.

Once other acts have nailed the Stons groove, there ends up not being a whole heckuva lot more the Stones can do to inspire. Not to take anything away from them at all. It's kinda like the way that, once a few places opened up in Ottawa that absolutely nailed how to make real bagels, my motivation to go to Montreal for the "real thing" was greatly diminished. There's a sentimental thing, I suppose, but not much more than that.

Interesting video graphics. Kinda take Subterranean Homesick Blues up a notch ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKkp8R35l2g ), although Tim Robbins did that too ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2af69xt0VKE&feature=related ).


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Okay I guess I am the odd man out here, sounds like the same old Stones stuff, I already have therir olds albums so why would I want to listen to the same old stuff. I was hoping for something new and exciting not the same old rehashed Stones, it was good but no different then before. And for me the music must grow and change up like they had done for many years but it just seems they keep making the same old music.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't know if you're familiar with Seattle proto-punk band The Sonics ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sonics ), but a friend had a greatest hits compilation of theirs, whose cover proudly declared "5 great musicians! 3 great chords!", and whose liner notes said "A lot of folks say everything by The Sonics sounds like the same song over and over again. But you gotta admit, it's a helluva song!".

In fairness to the Stones, even though they do have a tendency to only slightly modify what they've been doing for years, when you compare Santana and the Stones, which of the two sounds more used up and tired?

And not to be too biased, as much as I love and respect the guy, when was the last time you heard something from Bruce Springsteen that was really different, and that didn't use _just_ an A and D chord?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> Okay I guess I am the odd man out here, sounds like the same old Stones stuff, I already have therir olds albums so why would I want to listen to the same old stuff. I was hoping for something new and exciting not the same old rehashed Stones, it was good but no different then before. And for me the music must grow and change up like they had done for many years but it just seems they keep making the same old music.


...personally, i have kind of come to expect the stones to sound like...you know...the stones. so i'm kind of glad that they keep making the same old music. i feel the same way about, i don't know, just about any artist.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ship of fools said:


> Okay I guess I am the odd man out here, sounds like the same old Stones stuff, I already have therir olds albums so why would I want to listen to the same old stuff. I was hoping for something new and exciting not the same old rehashed Stones, it was good but no different then before. And for me the music must grow and change up like they had done for many years but it just seems they keep making the same old music.





david henman said:


> ...personally, i have kind of come to expect the stones to sound like...you know...the stones. so i'm kind of glad that they keep making the same old music. i feel the same way about, i don't know, just about any artist.


Where's that darn "Like" button?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

On The Gear Page, opinions aren't as positive as they are here. With some, actually a number of comments, it was like it was beneath them to like it. Bits and pieces of that cork-sniffer, pickle up their ass, my sh*t don't stink tainted attitudes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, my wife didn't like it but I was diggin' it so I bought it immediately.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vadsy said:


> Well, my wife didn't like it but I was diggin' it so I bought it immediately.


Clicked on imaginary Like Button.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Quintessential Stones alright. My Grampa never made music like that.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Jersey ticket prices...

Thursday, December 13, 2012 at 8:00 PM 
Saturday, December 15, 2012 at 8:00 PM 
Saturday 10/20/12 VIP General Sale at 12:00pm est 

VIP Packages 
• No meet & greets available 

GOLD VIP PACKAGE 
Package package price $2,450 (inclusive of PL1 ticket cost $753.50) 
Package to include: 
• One premium reserved PL1 ticket (floor center rows 6-10) 
• VIP entrance 
• Pre-show buffet dinner – specially selected menu, bar (wine, beer, beverages), wait staff service 
• Exclusive merchandise item 
• Official tour program 
• Collectible laminate 
• Onsite event management staff 
• One admission ticket to the Rolling Stones New York City Exhibit (separate event not at venue) 

HOSPITALITY PACKAGE 
Package price $1,950 (inclusive of PL1 ticket cost $753.50) 
Package to include: 
• One premium reserved PL1 ticket (lower loge sections 9-10 and 17-18) 
• VIP entrance 
• Pre-show buffet dinner – specially selected menu, bar (wine, beer, beverages), wait staff service 
• Exclusive merchandise item 
• Official tour program 
• Collectible laminate 
• Onsite event management staff 
• One admission ticket to the Rolling Stones New York City Exhibit (separate event not at venue) 

TONGUE PIT PACKAGE 
Package price $1,850 (inclusive of PL1 ticket cost $753.50) 
Package to include: 
• One General Admission Tongue Pit ticket with early entry before general public 
• Exclusive merchandise item 
• Official tour program 
• Collectible laminate 
• Onsite event management staff 
• One admission ticket to the Rolling Stones New York City Exhibit (separate event not at venue) 

SILVER HOT SEAT PACKAGE 
Package price $1,350 (inclusive of PL1 ticket cost $753.50) 
Package to include: 
• One premium reserved PL1 ticket 
• Exclusive merchandise item 
• Official tour program 
• Collectible laminate 

BRONZE HOT SEAT PACKAGE 
Package price $950 (inclusive of PL2 ticket cost $453.50) 
Package to include: 
• One premium reserved PL2 ticket 
• Exclusive merchandise item 
• Official tour program 
• Collectible laminate 

Monday, 10/22 Pre sale at 12:00pm est 
Friday, 10/26 General on sale at 12:00pm est 

Price Scaling 
• P1 $750 - the floor and entire lower bowl 
• P2 $450 - majority of 100 sections 
• P3 $250 - side 200 sections 
• P4 $150 - corner/rear/side stage 200 sections 
• P5 $95 is - rear/side corners 200 sections


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Once upon a time, long,long ago in a land far, far away, EVERYBODY could afford to go to a Rolling Stones concert with pocket change and a joint. These days, with a month's salary, a platinum AMEX and a fast internet connection, you can get a good seat. I'd rather have a new Les Paul.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Once upon a time, long,long ago in a land far, far away, EVERYBODY could afford to go to a Rolling Stones concert with pocket change and a joint. These days, with a month's salary, a platinum AMEX and a fast internet connection, you can get a good seat. I'd rather have a new Les Paul.


...and, once upon a time, the stones were young enough to undertake a rigorous touring schedule, so that everybody had the _opportunity_ to go their concerts.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...and, once upon a time, the stones were young enough to undertake a rigorous touring schedule, so that everybody had the _opportunity_ to go their concerts.


See my suggestion in an earlier post. It would make it easier to take care of both the touring and accessibility issues. Of course they'd probably still have an outrageous ticket price.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Jersey ticket prices...
> 
> Thursday, December 13, 2012 at 8:00 PM
> Saturday, December 15, 2012 at 8:00 PM
> ...


For those prices, it needs to come with a limo, catering, *two* hookers, choice of any two controlled substances, _padded_ seating, a DVD of the show, and an educational tax deduction.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

mhammer said:


> For those prices, it needs to come with a limo, catering, *two* hookers, choice of any two controlled substances, _padded_ seating, a DVD of the show, and an educational tax deduction.


I like this package way better.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I've got to think these prices are for the 4 London/NJ "50th Anniversary" shows and should they tour next year, it'll be slightly more affordable... Maybe. Anybody remember all the flack The Eagles got when they were the first to have $100 tickets to their shows (back before all the VIP packages were available)?


----------



## denekawa (Dec 29, 2011)

good song though...old farts or not...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

vadsy said:


> This new tune actually made me think of "You Got Me Rockin", great song.


That's probably because it's the same 3 chords. It even sits on the D in the verses. I love it though!

So much so that I did a YT vid on how to play it.
[video=youtube;wv_xjJJyiYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv_xjJJyiYw[/video]

My Stones tribute band is gearing up to add this one to the set list ASAP.


----------

